# Short Fun Original Piano Piece - Stacey



## General Tawh

__
https://soundcloud.com/the-army-we-have%2Fstacey

I just joined, so am putting my stuff out here for
entertainment. It's all about entertainment to me
once everything's said and done. I came to this
conclusion finally after having discussions with the
person this song is named after. She writes prolifically,
words that is, and her milieu for them is quite
amorphous (like this piano piece). Once, we discussed
the reason, for her words, why I like them. I said
entertainment. She thought that was kind of a 
bad word, or certainly not the concept she's writing
for, kind of a superficial or superfluous sensational
concept, as opposed to say a profound concept.
Not that she's attempting to be profound either. 
Well, I always have my profound level meter out,
in what I read and listen to, and when I write
music, I'm trying to be profound.
But what I think is entertaining, I think is profound. 
I don't think it's a bad word, entertainment. 
I suppose we could ask Billy Joel. Or Tony Banks.
Or if Scott Joplin were around. Or Debussy or
Chopin or name a thousand more.


----------

